# Alesis Midiverb 4 not powering up correctly



## Anonymous067 (Apr 23, 2010)

MidiVerb4 Dual-Channel Parallel Processor

I've got two of these and one of them is "stuck" on the opening power up screen, but it never moves on from there. Is there any type of reset for these guys or has anybody else had this problem?


----------



## aminorking (Apr 24, 2010)

How old are they? They covered under warranty? Have you removed all connections except power from it and tried it? Have you taken the power out, waited for 10 sec and tried it again?

From the reference manual:

To re-initialize the MidiVerb 4, hold down both [PROG] and [D] while turning on the
power. This will reset all Utility parameters to their default settings, and will recall
Preset 01.


Also, under troubleshooting they suggest that "Unit does not respond to front panel controls." may be caused by "...cosmic rays..."


----------



## Anonymous067 (Apr 24, 2010)

aminorking said:


> How old are they? They covered under warranty? Have you removed all connections except power from it and tried it? Have you taken the power out, waited for 10 sec and tried it again?
> 
> From the reference manual:
> 
> ...



Funny enough I _guessed_ at the prog+d today. I know resets are usually starting up while pressing buttons so I just kept trying until something worked...


----------

